# Depeche Mode's Modular Synth Setup



## synthpunk (Jul 17, 2016)

https://ask.audio/articles/depeche-mode-modular-setup-is-every-synth-lovers-dream


----------



## Wes Antczak (Jul 17, 2016)

Thank you for posting that. Now I do not in any way have to feel guilty.


----------



## SymphonicSamples (Jul 18, 2016)

Nothing slips past you Aes-thete !! I love some of the sounds MG used on his last album, very inspiring music inside his beautiful modular soundscape. In an interview I saw with MG recently he laughingly referred to Euro Rack as Euro Crack. I have yet to enter into this addiction purely based on budget  , which is long time coming. One can only resist for so long.


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 21, 2016)

Love it!
Very fascinated about DM's sound, synths etc since I was...around 6 years old.
UVI made an EMU-II vst that you can buy, since the real hardware one is rare and very expensive this might be a nice alternative. Think that all the sounds from the EMU-II is found in the III and the E-max too.
But not tonight and It's no good can be my 2 favs. Also I think I found an old GZ thread that AW was auctioning all studio gear, zippy disks with samples and sounds, yes everything. 
Here's the EMU-II from UVI. 

http://www.uvi.net/en/vintage-corner/emulation-ii.html


----------



## synthpunk (Jul 21, 2016)

The Rhythmic Robot EII instrument looks interesting as well
http://www.rhythmicrobot.com/product/emulator-ii-universe-of-sounds-vol-1

and the Tal Sampler is supposedly based on those older vintage samplers
https://tal-software.com/products/tal-sampler

I had a great disc for my old S-760's that was converted from the S-50 that had all those classic DM samples.



passsacaglia said:


> Love it!
> Very fascinated about DM's sound, synths etc since I was...around 6 years old.
> UVI made an EMU-II vst that you can buy, since the real hardware one is rare and very expensive this might be a nice alternative. Think that all the sounds from the EMU-II is found in the III and the E-max too.
> But not tonight and It's no good can be my 2 favs. Also I think I found an old GZ thread that AW was auctioning all studio gear, zippy disks with samples and sounds, yes everything.
> ...


----------



## passsacaglia (Jul 21, 2016)

aesthete said:


> The Rhythmic Robot EII instrument looks interesting as well
> http://www.rhythmicrobot.com/product/emulator-ii-universe-of-sounds-vol-1
> 
> and the Tal Sampler is supposedly based on those older vintage samplers
> ...


Whoah thx a lot. I have tried the TAL-UNO62 (Juno), good one but haven't bought it so there's a whitenoise sweep every minute or so, maybe the same thing with the sampler, but downloading the Sampler and the presets so will try it. But the rhytmicrobot, DAMN!!!!! Looks cheaper also than the UVI and I like the interface more, good one mate!!
Amazing with the S-760 stuff, ancient now? 
There's a guy at YT called DX5 I think, have some good ol ones and some nice covers too, worth a watch!

Btw could you tell the difference between that one and This one, lighter model with less samples or..?
http://www.rhythmicrobot.com/product/eii-synthulator


----------

